# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Let It snow, Let it Snow, Let it snow

## amyb

Well, my heart just skipped a beat.  The first flakes are a falling down out here on the Isle of Long.

Let there just be enough to make it look pretty for Thanksgiving and so that children can frolic without freezing!. (But not so much that roads are unsafe or transportation schedules get changed). Heading down Saturday to our warm happy place.

Life is good. 
Ahh, St Barths! :cool:

----------


## dadto6

I can feel your excitement.  Let the tingling begin!!!!

----------


## cec1

Best of all worlds, I'd say!  Enjoy every happy flake, knowing you'll be on your way to a warm spot very soon!

----------


## tim

Can't wait to hear your take on the situation, especially in Lurin!

----------


## GramChop

Enjoy the light snow as it falls on your nose until the warm St Barth sands can snuggle your toes. It’s good to be Amy!

----------


## amyb

Delightful little couplet, Missy.  Can not wait....

Just some flurries to speed me along on my picking and packing day!

----------


## Rosita

Bring some snow for me ...I am saving you some sun

----------


## amyb

The snow was just some light flurries...a big nothing. But that’s often how it starts. A few flakes and then real snowfall.

I got over it quickly. Did not even have to do a panic bread /milk run to the supermarket.

Now, hold onto that sun.see you soon.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

jealous! Saw those flakes too down the road.....

----------


## stbartshopper

We have been receiving about 4 inches a day at our "summer" home in northern Michigan where we also stay a couple of weeks now each year as well.

----------

